# Open-Bottom Aquarium



## isiluv (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm considering building an open-bottom fishtank. Does anybody know how to do this?
Please help!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

these are not that difficult. You will need a few things well planned out though. 
E.g. what will you use to pull any trapped air from within the tank out of there?

Do you own the rimless and frameless tanks or equivalent or do you have to go buy them?

I've been looking at the mr aqua cubes thinking these would work very well if I build a glass tray...


----------



## isiluv (Apr 3, 2007)

I was thinking of building a shallow tray, say 6'long x 2'wide x 1'deep. Then after that I'm not sure what to do!

About trapped air in the upright part of the tank...
I don't have a pump capable of removing air, just wondering if I could manually SUCK out trapped air in the upright with a pipe, say once a week?!

I was hoping someone would have plans, or point me to a site that has step-by-step instructions for building an open-bottomed tank...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*isiluv*
you'll want the tray deeper than 1". 1" just isn't enough of a gap to work up in the suspended water inside the tank without risking a problem.

All the plans on the net will focus around the 2 main issues with these trick tanks... eliminating air that gets stuck in the tank and 2, circulation of the water from within the suspended tank.

The initial design is so simple it hurts... take any try or bucket of water, get some flexible airline tubing and a drinking glass or similar strong glass container. Put glass suspended on a string so that it sits in the water in the tray or bucket and with the airline tube, suck the air out of the glass. The water lifts up into the glass!

Now plan that same setup but larger.

Personally, I would never attempt such a tank as this without planning for the automatic removal of trapped air. Murphy's law says that some filter will start spewing bubbles on day when you are busy or not there!


----------



## isiluv (Apr 3, 2007)

*Number6*
Thanks for your input, I'm going to wait until I find out more before I begin this project...


----------



## GeriJo (May 13, 2010)

You can suck the air out by using a wet dry shop vac that has had the filter removed.


----------

